

Starting a business? Don't get comfortable - traskjd
http://www.mindscapehq.com/staff/johndaniel/index.php/2011/12/do-not-get-comfortable/

======
bad_user
I don't quite see the argument for _don't get comfortable_ , no supporting
facts either, not even anecdotal evidence - quite the contrary, he says that
he waisted time, even though revenues had risen.

Am I missing anything? This makes no sense.

~~~
traskjd
Seemed pretty clear to me that I was saying revenues would have risen more if
I had kept hungry. The supporting fact is that I'm writing about my experience
which, is, you know, what happened.

You're missing a lot -- I just don't think what you're missing relates to my
post :-)

------
einhverfr
It's good advice. Some of the worst times in my business have been due to
being comfortable or being sufficiently busy I didn't have bandwidth to devote
to marketing.

